# Tripod Recommendations Needed



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi guys,

As the title says I'm looking to replace my current tripod, a Velbon CX-444, and looking for recommendations.

It'll mainly be used for indoor studio work, although I do a bit of bird watching and photography so occasionally it'll be out in the field and used with a scope too, so nothing too heavy please. Nothing too expensive either, say Â£75 max, after all I've got watches to buy  .

I've never had any issues with the Velbon but a bout of heavy handedness has broken the ratchet so it needs to be replaced.

Oh and if anyone has something suitable that they're considering selling I'm all ears  .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Gary

Can't really offer advice on a specific tripod, but I would say that Manfroto would be my make of choice. Used them (tripods & monopods) when working in photography in the early 90's and I was always very impressed with the quality.

I know that's not much help....... :sadwalk:

Rich


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> Can't really offer advice on a specific tripod, but I would say that Manfroto would be my make of choice. Used them (tripods & monopods) when working in photography in the early 90's and I was always very impressed with the quality.
> 
> ...


I agree with Rich on the quality of Manfrotto as well as Gitzo & Giottos - I bought a carbon fibre one on Ebay called a Benro & made in China (its allegedly a copy of an expensive Gitzo and imho really well made and very light for its size) - The very popular Manfrotto (190PRO iirc) is VERY HEAVY so great for indoors but you couldn't take it hiking with you! - Not sure what you want your tripod for but worth bearing the weight in mind ... Paul


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Not to sure about the range available at that price, but for sure Gitzo is always my choice...usually all metal for studio work (heavier) and a carbon fibre model for general out of studio stuff (lighter/smaller), they will last you a lifetime.....well some of mine have :lol:

Best look on the bay I guess.....at that price.


----------

